
Gestures for public speaking – the beginners' guide to scholars' cradles - dirtyid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpqfZJuZRNY
======
frodetb
Remarkable video. For the longest time I couldn't decide whether he was
serious or not. An hour of talking about hand shapes seems like a long-form
shitpost, especially since Lindybeige has a very sarcastic air about him. But
I did wind up being fascinated withing just a few minutes.

